# Taurus G3



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

https://www.taurususa.com/firearms/pistols/g3/g3-pistols-9mm-luger-17-round-matte-black/. Not sure on release date yet. SA but restrike. A few Youtube videos just came out.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Good reports on the G2. I have fired a couple and found them accurate and reliable if you can get used to the trigger. A close friend has quite a few rounds through his without a malfunction of any kind. I like their TX22 well enough to have two of them. The G3 looks like your standard striker fired polymer pistol with an excellent idea on the re-strike capability. Does the market need another striker fired polymer 9? I'm not crazy about them. I don't even like my Glock 17 that much. We'll see. I didn't see an MSRP. If it's low enough it may get would be Glock buyers.


----------



## Dvidos (Aug 23, 2019)

Tangof said:


> Good reports on the G2. I have fired a couple and found them accurate and reliable if you can get used to the trigger. A close friend has quite a few rounds through his without a malfunction of any kind. I like their TX22 well enough to have two of them. The G3 looks like your standard striker fired polymer pistol with an excellent idea on the re-strike capability. Does the market need another striker fired polymer 9? I'm not crazy about them. I don't even like my Glock 17 that much. We'll see. I didn't see an MSRP. If it's low enough it may get would be Glock buyers.


+1


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The G3 is the next pistol on my list. One of the local gun stores carries them, and I might have one by the end of the month.

Had my trusty G2C out shooting this morning, along with a couple other pistols, and it ran fine as usual.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Today I rented one & I was really surprised. Gets good reviews but it was better than I expected, mainly the trigger. Short, crisp, no mush or creep. It was easy to shoot very well. Ripping one ragged hole after another from 7 yards with cataracts/fuzzy sights. Felt good, decent sight, no malfunctions. Wife liked it but wants a 380 version.


----------

